# Food Pets Die For



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I just finished reading the book "*Foods Pet Die For Shocking Facts About Pet Food* by *Ann N. Martin*".

Although I didn't agree with everything in the book, it was really informative with chapters such as "Unravelling the Mystery Ingredients", "Sodium Pentobarbital in Pet Food" and "Pet Food Recalls" . I think it is a great read for anyone who wants to understand what they are feeding their pets, and for new owners who have the daunting task trying to figure out what to feed their pup. The book also includes recipes for dogs and cats.
There have been some great posts on this forum linking to dog food review websites (which started me in the right direction on feeding a good dog food), but this book helped me really understand the industry.

Here is a link for anyone who is interested in picking it up.
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...tem.html?ikwid=food+pets+die+for&ikwsec=Books


----------

